# Help get rid of go.mail.ru



## Compequip

Hey guys, I d/l a mod. for WOT on a Russian server.  Ever since I get this go.mail.ru crap.  It looks like google in Russian.  I deleted all the files from my control panel and did a search and got rid of what I could.  I run IE9 and I did a search, but here lies my issue.  I go into IE9 properties, programs, manage add ons, search providers and I see this Russian search engine @#$%@mail.ru and I can't get rid of it.  I highlight it or right click and nothing.  On the other search engines like bing or yahoo, you can click on the icon and then on the bottom click remove.  Is there something else I can do?  Help, this is my fault and shouldn't have did the Russian server garbage.  Thanks


----------



## johnb35

If the russian addon is set for default you can't remove it until you set bing or yahoo to default and then you can remove it.  So basically, click on bing or yahoo and then click on set as default.  Then click on the russian one and click on remove.


----------



## Compequip

johnb35 said:


> If the russion addon is set for default you can't remove it until you set bing or bing to default and then you can remove it.  So basically, click on bing or yahoo and then click on set as default.  Then click on the russian one and click on remove.



Thank you, I didn't even see the default listed there.  That's what it was, :good:.  I went everywhere to delete it.  I ran Malwarebytes and Superantispyware, Super did find .ru adware cookies.  I think it's all gone now, again thanks John......


----------



## johnb35

Your welcome.  Even though I just reread what I typed and seen that I made some typing errors and had to edit the post.  I'm still not awake. lol


----------

